# free safety glasses



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Tom Struble said:


> your welcome leo:clap:


Uh...ya... sure. :thumbup:


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks for the link


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm too cool-looking to wear that style of glasses.

Besides, they wouldn't fit over the coke bottles I need to see with. :laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I'll just chuck mine into the cabinet where all my glasses are. Maybe I'll use them, maybe I won't


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

:laughing:


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

Thanks Tom...:thumbsup:


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks! A pair a clear glasses are on the way to my place.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

All hail furer struble!


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i got mine today:clap:

i can't believe how good i look in them:thumbup:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I just got this email back, after filling out the form:

_We're sorry, but the posts on CT will still not make sense to you..._

Wtf? :blink:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I actually was talking to a buddy about this the other day, wondering if I would ever get mine. Nice to see someone got them.

You look like a movie star in those...:w00t:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Why, thank you...


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Got mine yesterday. Called last week to confirm the address and sent them out. Said they will call in 6 weeks and see how I like them.

They are a little odd. Not sure if I like them or not.


----------



## Walter Secore (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks Tom


----------



## TMDC (Jun 2, 2012)

Good deal! thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Tom, I'm just pissed you didn't pm me before you put this out there for all the "little people". Just damn.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

sometimes ya gotta throw a bone er two:sailor:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

mbryan said:


> Got mine yesterday. Called last week to confirm the address and sent them out. Said they will call in 6 weeks and see how I like them.
> 
> They are a little odd. Not sure if I like them or not.


maybe it's you?:1eyeerhaps they have a monocle they can send you instead?


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> i got mine today:clap:
> 
> i can't believe how good i look in them:thumbup:


Now where is the real picture of you Tom,:whistling That guy is just to good looking to be you. :laughing:


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

Tisk tisk tisk Mr. Struble


----------

